# Aggression from other dogs



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

I haven't posted here for a while but wondered if anyone could offer any advice?

Riley is now 9 months and was neutered 10 days ago. The op was fine and recovery very quick.

My main reason for having him neutered was because for the last couple of months he seems to be attracting a lot male attention in a negative way.
I thought by having him castrated and therefore smelling less male he would not be a threat to others, particularly, unneutered boys.

This afternoon Riley had a nasty experience from a chocolate lab who dominated him from the first greeting, Riley was submissive as usual but this time the other dog took no notice and pinned him down snarling and nipping, Riley screamed but every time he tried to move the other dog became very aggressive. This also happened a month or so ago with another lab, both of these were unneutered.

How should I handle this? I know Riley is still young and needs to learn aNd I assume his castration has yet to take effect on his hormones but walks are really stressful off lead and after 10 days of lead walks Riley just wants to be his usual friendly self. Will it get better, is Riley doing something wrong here that I need to correct, what do you do when a dog is aggressive or continually blocks your dog from coming back to you?

As a new owner I am stumped and worried about our next walk

Any comments appreciated

Thanks
Tracey


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

These threads come up far too often.. I get cross thinking about innocent dogs getting tormented by other dogs. It's worrying for when we start walking Lola. If other people could just keep their dogs in check everyone could play happily. Rant over.

Looking forward to seeing if anyone has got any solutions...


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Tracey - I totally agree with Ruth - Riley is doing nothing wrong - the aggressive dogs should be on lead and kept in check. If Riley is being submissive when attacked then he is doing everything right surely?
I hope the labs owner was apologetic and showed concern for the way the dog behaved?
Poor lad - I want to come and cuddle him!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Glad you feel the same Nadine. It like having children.. It's especially annoying whe you put the time and effort in to make absolutely sure you have got a friendly dog who knows what is acceptable and what is not. Walks should be fun.. Labs are generally friendly dogs so I therefore can't help but blame its owner for allowing it to get this way. Sorry I have a real bee in my bonnet about this.


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

I too feel strongly about the owners of aggressive dogs being allowed to menace other dogs at will. 

I had an altercation with an owner this morning who allowed her dog to charge at Beau whilst growling menacingly. She accused me of being aggressive when I took control and blocked her dog from getting at Beau. I told her that if she used her lead there wouldn't have been a problem, but she didn't like me intervening. I never laid a finger on her dog, but used my voice and my body language, so no physical harm was done. An apology would have been nice.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aaarrrrgggghhhhhhh it's just rude....


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you both for your comments.
I really don't know what to do in these situations, I couldn't get near Riley to help him as the lab just stood over him whenever he moved and once it had him pinned down it snarled and nipped while he squealed. The owner had walked on a fair bit and it seemed forever for him to come back, he did get hold of the lab and apologised saying his dog had never reacted like that before, I accepted that at the time but then encountered them again on my way back (quickly put Riley on lead) and he was chasing after the lab who wouldn't come back, making me think there were issues with this dog.
I am going to have to learn to be more assertive as it is awful to watch your puppy being bullied like that, he was desperately trying to get to me, I was actually too scared to pull the lab off when I was near enough and just shouted 'Enough' at the lab and pushed it a bit but was almost waiting for the bite - does anyone know what I could have done?


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds like the lab should be neutered, not Riley. I had a similar experience while walking a friend's dog on two occasions. He was bitten as well as being pinned. So frightening, and the fact it wasn't my dog actually made it worse. I had thought that if it happened again I wouldn't scream at the dog but would become the dominant one with suitably strong authoritative voice and virtually bark at it to go away. Saw someone do it effectively. Not sure if it would work. Will be interested to see any suggestions.


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello Ann that is basically how I reacted today and the owner was not amused at my behaviour and called ME aggressive. I don't want to be assertive with the dogs of strangers I want the owners to take resposibility.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

puppylove said:


> Hello Ann that is basically how I reacted today and the owner was not amused at my behaviour and called ME aggressive. I don't want to be assertive with the dogs of strangers I want the owners to take resposibility.


In an ideal world that would be great, but I'm not sure we're ever going to achieve that.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Poor Riley! I have had that experience with labs too with both of mine. They are the only breed that have ever behaved like that towards them. Not sure why?


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks, it is strange cos now I think about it my friend has a lab who has been very poorly and with Riley newly castrated the two dogs hadn't seen each other for a while, this lab was also very dominant with Riley although more bossy than aggressive but she stood over him a lot almost daring him to move, I wonder why labs feel threatened by a Cockapoo half their size?

Does anyone know how long after castration the male hormones take to reduce, or should I just spray him with my perfume before his walks and hope he passes for a girl!

Tracey


----------



## animal lover (Jul 18, 2012)

As far as being assetive with strangers dogs you did what you had to. where I lve all dogs must be walked on leash and aggressive dogs muzzled doesnt always happen but hey we do what we have to to protect our dogs.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

The only breed I have ever had trouble with ( up until today) is German shepherds, every one I seem to meet has no idea how to greet other dogs and they seem to 'charge' other dogs and see if they run, if they do, that's when the trouble starts! Today I had a situation with another walker, walking 5 huge dogs, 3 Inuits, and and great Dane and a shepherd. All off lead and territorial and aggressive. The walker floated along with her head up her **** refusing to put her dogs on a lead or even get them under control!!! Telling me mine should be on a lead for being nervous of other dogs, mine were all cockapoos!! Bit of a difference!!! She insisted hers were not being aggressive, even though one Inuit had his jaws on one of my dogs, I asked her if she thought it was a love bite!?!?! So annoying and scary when dogs are overly dominating and aggressive to our dogs, which are bred to be nothing more than a lovely loyal pet and cannot cope with anything other than a friendly hello!
All dogs were fine by the way and have since spoken to 4 other owners that have the same experience as me with that particular walker.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Karen,
That is just horrible...I am glad that all your dogs were ok. and that is really awful. 
I have had issues with all different types of dogs, from Begals to Huskies to Maltese....just owners who don't have a clue. 
That is really awful.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Amanda, there were all fine. They scattered to the wind with only the Cockapoo boy sticking with mummy and her stick! Three ran off but two came back after stupid woman and her pack left the area and bless Little Lola, who is the biggest scardey cat but never looses her head completely ran back to the car and waited there. Yes my dogs may not be the bravest in the world but they sure are the smartest!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW!! she ran back to the car!!! that is impressive!!
Awwww...and of course the cockapoo is the one sticking with Mum!!
Well trained pooches!


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Such an interesting thread. I've been talking to our dog trainer about exactly the same issues. Why are so many dog owners so irresponsible? Surely we should all want the best for our dogs. I worry about Mitzi but I'm been told by others who are far more experienced with dogs to just be aware and not show fear or nervousness as mitzi will pick up on it. It's very hard. The other day a lady was on her mobile phone, miles away for her dog (a big lab) who on seeing Mitzi came at her and pinned her to a wall. I tried to call her and it took a few mins before she escaped. I felt sick thinking what this other dog might do to her. On the way back we came across the same lady and again her dog came at Mitzi. I said she was only a baby and a bit overwhelmed by her dog ' oh he's such a softy...she should just bark at him and he'll leave her alone',! I'm trying not to get anxious but it's a horrible that irresponsible owners can let their dogs behave in such an appalling way. Isn't there a code on conduct on dog owners?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ive been in so many situations as this for some strange reason most Lab's buddy meets try to hump him LOL
I thought having Buddy done would stop this but for some reason it continue's ha ha

I have to say on a plus point no matter how many aggressive dogs Buddy encounter's it has not changed him one bit ,he is still as friendly as ever and not scared by any approaching dog (he does go straight on the floor when one approach's now so he has learnt one thing)

Buddy's a lover not a fighter (like most poo's i think LOL)


----------

